# just bought a Massey 255



## newmasseyguy

Hello all,

I just bought a Massey 255 with an Allied FE loader. I'm looking to buy a service manual and have been searching the net for one. What is the best service manual to use? I&T makes a manual and they are easy to find, but I have been told that they are not the greatest manual. What do you people recommend?

Also, I've been looking all over my tractor for a serial # and can't find one. Since my tractor has a cab, I'm starting to think its somewhere under the cab. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum NMG! Glad you found us! With respect to shop manuals; I hate to spend the money on the factory OEM manuals but it has been my experience that they provide the best information. The after market manuals are much cheaper but just don't have the detail and in many cases even cover some problems you may encounter. I have always purchased the factor OEM shop manuals. Hopefully you won't need them but it is sure nice to have them and the added infromation they provide. 

Below is the info. listed on the Massey 255 by tractor tips. Hope this helps you with finding the serial numbers. 

Tractor Details for MASSEY-FERGUSON 255 . 

Tractor Details On File

Years Made: 1975-1981 
Horsepower - PTO: 50.69 
Horsepower - Engine: 
Horsepower - Drawbar: 42.0 
Horsepower - Range: 51 
Engine - Make: PERKINS 
Engine - Fuel: DIESEL 
Engine - Cyl(s) - CID: 4/203 
Transmission - Standard: GEAR 
Optional: 
Forward / Reverse Standard: 8/2 
Forward / Reverse Optional: 
MFWD - Standard / Optional: 
Tires Standard - Front: 7.5L-15 
Tires Standard - Rear: 16.9-28 
Wheelbase - Inches: 
PTO Type: LIVE 
3pt Hitch Cat I: True 
3pt Hitch Cat II: False 
3pt Hitch Cat III: False 
Hitch Lift: 
Hydraulics - Type: 
Hydraulics - Cap: 
Hydraulics - Flow: 
Hydraulics - Standard Outlets: 
Cooling Capacity: 
Fuel Tank Capacity: 
Cab Standard: 
Weight: 5970 
New Price: $8,087.00 

Serial Numbers On File

Serial: 9A339343 | Year: 1981 | Plate Location: LEFT OF STEERING COLUMN, BELOW THE INSTRUMENT PANEL 
Serial: 9A326169 | Year: 1980 | Plate Location: LEFT OF STEERING COLUMN, BELOW THE INSTRUMENT PANEL 
Serial: 9A300200 | Year: 1979 | Plate Location: LEFT OF STEERING COLUMN, BELOW THE INSTRUMENT PANEL 
Serial: 9A280301 | Year: 1978 | Plate Location: LEFT OF STEERING COLUMN, BELOW THE INSTRUMENT PANEL 
Serial: 9A257837 | Year: 1977 | Plate Location: LEFT OF STEERING COLUMN, BELOW THE INSTRUMENT PANEL 
Serial: 9A232539 | Year: 1976 | Plate Location: LEFT OF STEERING COLUMN, BELOW THE INSTRUMENT PANEL 
Serial: 9A207681 | Year: 1975 | Plate Location: LEFT OF STEERING COLUMN, BELOW THE INSTRUMENT PANEL 

Be sure and post some feedback and some pictures of your Massey 255. And don't be a stranger!


----------



## newmasseyguy

Thanks for the info. I'll check out the serial # later today and try and get some pics of the tractor. 

The reason I need the service manual is the hydraulics are weak and I think I have some work to do. The tractor struggles and won't lift a full bucket of dirt. So before I start tinkering around I'd like to have a manual to reference.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fordfarm

The I&T manual MIGHT help you with your hydraulic problem, but as a whole are just reprints of SELECTED parts of factory manuals. They tend to tell you how to rebuild the engine, but not what oil to use nor how much. Try going to:

http://www.ssbtractor.com/ 
and ask them - they will either have a manual, or know where to get one.


----------



## Live Oak

Do you have the manual for the FEL? You may need to have some info. on required pressures and fluid flow needed for the FEL to operate properly. 

This would also be a good time to establish is good, solid, and known maintenance baseline by replacing ALL of the fluids and filters on this machine. 

If the FEL is having this problem; it could be a problem with the FEL SCV's or the hydraulic system in the tractor itself. Starting off the troubleshooting process with clean fluids and filters will aid you in this process and eliminate basic issues such as contaminated hyd. fluid or filters. You will probably require a hydraulic pressure guage so you can tap into the system somewhere and observe how much pressure the hyd. pump is producing as well.


----------

